# GameRanger - Spiel startet nicht



## HuricaneBF (14. November 2020)

Moin zusammen,

mein Bruder und ich haben vor kurzem mal ein paar alte Spiele installiert und wollten übern Multiplayer zusammenspielen.
Dabei sind wir auf GameRanger gestoßen, haben aber bisher keine Partie zum laufen bringen können.
Egal wer von uns hostet, beim Host startet das Spiel sofort, beim anderen startet das Spiel nie. Es kommt nur die Mitteilung "Waiting for host".
Egal ob Dungeon Keeper 2, C&C, Empire Earth o.a.

Viel konnten wir über google nicht finden, das was wir finden konnten haben wir gemacht.
UPnP ist aktiv, aus Verzweiflung haben wir auch den Port manuell vergeben.
DirectPlay ist aktiviert. Haben auch GameRanger mit Administratorrechten gestartet.
Wir sind mit unserem Latein am Ende.

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand ne Idee? Sind über jede Anregung dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Huricane


----------

